# Arkansas River guide companies.



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Well, if you live in Cotopaxi that's a pretty easy decision. Work for Arkansas River Tours (ART) located right there in Cotopaxi. They have been around a long time. Run a lot of Bighorn family floats, Royal Gorge and fishing trips. The company just changed ownership a year or two ago and I don't know who runs it now, but the former owner Bob Hamel is a standup guy who ran a quality operation.

https://arkansasrivertours.com


----------



## Critter70 (Nov 22, 2016)

ART is right there at your doorstep, talked to a few of there guides this season and it seems there is a lack of work for a lot of them. The numbers guys are gonna be echo canyon and RGR. RGR wants lots of experience and good attitude but if your a worker and fit in they will give lots of work in the gorge.


----------



## Rapid Resolver (Jan 31, 2010)

Arkansas River Tours is an awesome company! Just did Royal Gorge with them a week ago. New owners are top notch. I think the consistent rain in August made for a few less walk-ins but they were super busy most of the season.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

One good thing about the Ark is if your a solid guide that is willing to work hard, and be a team player, there tends to always be work for you somewhere.
I'd have days when I was in the Gorge on my second trip of the day, checking in with the office on the radio, and be asked if I could go pick up somebody else's P.P.M. trip with there bus when I got back.
Never worked for Art, but always got along fine with them, RGR was always fun to work for, and can certainly keep you busy as well. Great river community in general down there.


----------

